# Micestro died today....



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

*My cat Micestro died today due to heart disease. On Wednesday he became paralyzed.... We had no idea what was going on, we rushed him to the vet and the vet told us it was heart disease. And that there was no way we could have known it because it takes them without warning. He was only 3yrs old....

Micestro has been an amazing companion to me. We had a unbreakable bond, no one knew him as well as I did and I remember 2 or so years ago I would play and brush him all most all the time.... I can not say how much it broke me to see my little baby is so much pain it broke my heart to know his little heart could not keep up with his body and I cant say how much I cried... All I really can say is that I love him with all my heart and I know he is in Heaven no longer in pain and now very happy. And now I just hope now he knows how much he meant to me.

**“Animals are such agreeable friends - they ask no questions, they pass no criticisms”*


#1 Micestro in the Autumn leaves 

#2 Micestro drinking from the fish tank

#3 Micestro as a baby


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm so very sorry that you lost your buddy Micestro  What a beautiful boy he was. I know it's hard but he didn't suffer and he knows how much you loved him and he had a great life with you even though it was too short.

Hugs ((()))


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. "Pets" often become so much more then just pets... I know what you mean. I'm sure he had a happy, enjoyable life with you. Awesome pictures and very beautiful cat too. Don't feel bad, he is in a better place now


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss. Micestro looked like a great cat. You can even see how much personality he must've had from the pictures. He may have gone away too soon, but at least you have hundreds of happy memories to remember him by.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

*Thanks guys, today I'm doing a bit better but it is hard to look out the window and see where we buried him. :'( It has been kind of like our tradition, all of our past pets were buried back by the fence in the backyard of our house, and I decided that he should be there too and not buried by the Vet.... I wanted to know it had been done right... But it really hurts to know he right there.....*


----------



## Corsica (Apr 1, 2013)

Too young to leave you all.  I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I am so very sorry...Hugs ! Micestro was a beautiful kitty and I know he will live forever in your heart, those pictures of him are so beautiful and I love them all but the second is so cute, did he love to get his drinks from the fish tank all the time ? So adorable !


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes he did, it was his favorite thing to do besides eat. :') and thank you so much he really was beautiful and sweet yet snubby cat in a way haha....


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, I can't imagine losing my two kitties in such a quick and sudden way. My cats look like Micestro too...both are black and white tuxedos. My friend's cat was some kind of wild breed, a "Leopard" cat or something like that, and they are known to have heart problems. One day he was just playing and collapsed...and didn't wake up  They said he had a heart attack. I would hate not to be able to say goodbye to my pets before they pass  I hope you have some wonderful memories together.


----------

